# CP 10' 1 to 4



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Just a heads up that this rod is everything its been cracked up to be. Using a 5600 with braid on it at EI. Hooked up in a fairly heavy current with a 28" red that had a couple of rigs he was dragging around with him.

The rod performed extremely well and I landed the fish in short order. Love the way it cast, love the parabolic action and bite detection is outstanding.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)




----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I just got one too and hate it, casts too far and takes forever to reel it back in ... lol


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Good choice Don, I love my pair...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep good universal rod for throwing lures or rigs. I have 3 and my better half has 3


----------

